# ditch witch j20 transmission wanted



## mopesoo (Mar 2, 2008)

my ditch witch j20 transmission took a dump. looking to see if anyone has a good used or rebuilt trans for me. mine is a 3 speed forward-1 reverse


----------



## ironwood (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a j20 less motor and clutch. call me if interested. Reid 724.331.0723


----------



## jdallycase (Aug 17, 2008)

*Ditch witch J 20 Wisconsin Engine Needed*

In need of a wisconsin 2 cylinder engine for a ditch witch J-20 Trencher,Running or not.I bought a J-20 with the engine in a basket and half of the part's were missing.If anyone has any part's,engine,or know of any thing that may work , please contact me either through tractor forum,[email protected] or by cell 517-442-8916.Thank you for taking the time to read my message.Robb


----------



## ironwood (Oct 11, 2008)

Update, transmission is sold, so........................... J-20 less motor, clutch, and trans. Everything else is available.


----------



## tradesman038 (Feb 11, 2009)

*ditch witch*

i got a j20 , i rebuild the motor with all new parts and carb and it just need a clutch the one i took out and still got is worn and not really worth putting back in it, everything there i'll take $1800 for it, trans in good shape


----------



## loghard (Apr 3, 2009)

I have some parts for J20 Rear ends almost new tires transmission auger gear box almost new boom. call 406-457-0212


----------



## greenhornet (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loghard _
> *I have some parts for J20 Rear ends almost new tires transmission auger gear box almost new boom. call 406-457-0212 *


I am looking for an auger. How much?
Any idea where I can get replacement teeth?


----------



## jfabins (Mar 14, 2011)

jdallycase said:


> In need of a wisconsin 2 cylinder engine for a ditch witch J-20 Trencher,Running or not.I bought a J-20 with the engine in a basket and half of the part's were missing.If anyone has any part's,engine,or know of any thing that may work , please contact me either through tractor forum,[email protected] or by cell 517-442-8916.Thank you for taking the time to read my message.Robb


there is a place in Phoenix Az that carries all Wisconsin Motor parts, it is Southwest Products, ph# 602-269-3581


----------



## petebyrdic72 (Oct 11, 2011)

*petebyrdic72*

I have a J 20 ditch witch with good motor that was Rebuilt to 30 over about 100 hours ago, The transmission & clutch is good . I will sell or purchase a good hydralic divertors for it. This is the last J20 before sterring wheel was added.
[email protected] or call 843/365/8200


----------

